

So You Think You Have What it Takes to Start a Business? (Engineer's POV) - Aigerim
http://cranklin.wordpress.com/2012/03/21/so-you-think-you-have-what-it-takes-to-start-a-business/#comment-220

======
paulhauggis
I'm a developer and in my younger years, I actually entertained a few "ideas
guys".

The problem? While you spend 8+ months working on their great new idea, "ideas
guy" has all the time in the world to:

1) keep bother you and wondering why the project isn't done 2) move onto
another "great" idea 3) if you do finish and that person has moved on, they
will lay claim to your idea (even if it's not legal, it's not fun going to
court).

Plus, once your app is finished, what will the ideas guy do? Most people
aren't cut out to run a business. You need to choose your partner well.

So, I now only partner with another developer, someone who can bring money, or
someone who can bring a user base once the app is actually launched (IE: they
have an existing business in the same field).

